# 2009 dodge ram 1500 w/ Fisher SD setup



## zeek (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

That's a cute little setup!  No, it should work out well. Did they not cut the lower trim? It doesn't look like it. If that's the case, resale should be better down the road. My concern would be ground clearance with the push plates.


----------



## zeek (Oct 11, 2009)

I had to take the bottom valance off, and cut a small hole in bottom bumper grill is all. The truck has plenty of clearance, and without any weight in the bed it only squated about 1.5". It will plow fine for what I will use it for, you know, Mall of America, Home Depots, Wal Marts, ect.... Nah but it sounded good


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Looks great.  For some reason those Fisher plows look sturdy as hell to me.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

I was going to go with the SD, but I saved 150 and some weight with the HT. Haven't used it yet but I'm happy with it.


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

Hubjeep;837346 said:


> Looks great.  For some reason those Fisher plows look sturdy as hell to me.


thay sure are!


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Very nice set up and I hope you have a great winter.


----------



## zeek (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks alot....And yes i hope WE, have a good winter. I live in Ashtabula so lets hope for sure. Come on Lake Efeect Machine......


----------



## SSCharged (Feb 14, 2015)

Old thread but i have the same truck and color just a 2012, could you pot pictures of the front end with plow off, and thats an sd series? I was looking at a ht. any issues since install?


----------

